# Periodic Starting Problems



## crb_22601 (Dec 6, 2005)

I just recently bought a 2000 nissan altima se automatic. It had no prior history of problems. Then about a couple of days after I bought it I pulled into a parking lot and shut off the car. Then when I came out from the store it wouldn't start back up. I dont thin it is the battery or the alternator because all the lights and the radio come on. And I dont think it is the NVIS system because the led light on the dash doesn't stay constant. But it only happens periodically. Like once a week and then it wont start for a couple of hours or a day or so then it starts just fine. I took it to nissan and they said that my car is running fine etc. I dont know what it is. I am starting to think it might be a dead spot in the starter but I dont know for sure. How hard is it to replace a starter? Can I do it myself? Please help me.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Ya gotta give us more symptoms...

Does the starter crank?
Does the starter solenoid fire (loud click but no crank)
Is there totally no response when turning the ignition key?
Does it help to move the gear select lever into drive then back into park?


----------



## crb_22601 (Dec 6, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> Ya gotta give us more symptoms...
> 
> Does the starter crank?
> Does the starter solenoid fire (loud click but no crank)
> ...


Well I am not exaclty sure I know I heard a loud click and the lights and radio come on etc. But there is no response from the engine besides that. I havn't tried to move the gear select lever into drive then back to park either maybe I will do that. What would that mean?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

a single loud click sounds like the starter, but it could be the battery.... multiple clicks is normally a weak battery. Having lights has absolutely nothing to do with the batteries condition to start the vehicle. A battery can have PLENTY of juice to run stereo's, lights, you name it but the juice it takes to crank over an engine is far greater. Take it to an Autozone or an Advance Auto Parts and they will test your battery for free. If that tests fine then I'd pull the starter off and have them test that too. Though if it starts up later I would say start with the starter first but having the battery tested isn't a bad thing. I've never done the starter on my 00 Altima SE but most of the time starters aren't too hard to get at. I'd do a search for it, i'm sure someone has posted a lot of in depth info on it.... I wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

crb_22601 said:


> Well I am not exaclty sure I know I heard a loud click and the lights and radio come on etc. But there is no response from the engine besides that. I havn't tried to move the gear select lever into drive then back to park either maybe I will do that. What would that mean?


Since you hear the solenoid click then moving the shift lever won't help you.

Don't start the car with the lights and radio on - too much draw on the battery. Sounds to me like your starter is going. It's pretty easy to replace just gotta unhook a couple of electric connectors and then take out 2 bolts that hold it in place. Make sure you take off the battery negative terminal connector first.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

gfriedman said:


> Make sure you take off the battery negative terminal connector first.


Just to elaborate on that. If you do not, as you take off the main battery connection at the starter terminal if you accidentaly hit anything metal you will strike an arc (much like a welder) and you could very well melt the ratchet/wrench/whatever you're using to what ever metal piece you hit. Its not a good thing. But it is that simple, unhook battery, remove the two electrical connections and unbolt the starter. I wasn't sure if there were any parts in the way but given gfriedman's experience it should be a piece of cake


----------



## crb_22601 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank you all so much. I will go to advance auto parts today and get my battery tested. And it all sounds good to me. I was starting to think it might be a loose wire in the ignition but I will try what you guys suggested first. I really appreciate all of your help and will keep you guys posted.

Thanks,

Ryan Boyd


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Advance Auto can also check your starter. Might be worth a try.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

If I remember right the bolts take a 17mm socket. You'll need some socket extension bars to help with the reach. The boltheads are on the driver side of the tranny housing - you get to them from up top but they might be behind some wiring harness that you can easily lift out of the way. You take the starter out from underneath the car. There's ample room to manuever down there. Probably about 30 minutes in all to take it out. 

But like Darktide says, definately check your battery first - when the weather gets cold they lose alot of cranking power


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Advance Auto Parts CAN check the starter too. I was a manager for them for a while. They can check batteries, starters, altenators, and if you get the right associate (my store was the only one in the state that had someone with the right knowledge) they can check relays (not an Advanced certified test, just a knowledgable electrician). Its relatively simple to test starters, altenators are a little trickier but can be done.

Also please remember, if you buy a starter it is going to be rebuilt.... have them test the starter before you leave the store, regardless of how busy they may be or you may be. The last thing you want is to get home, put it in, and it be defective. That goes for altenators and batteries too. I've seen them all be defective right off the shelf, and that goes for cheap, top of the line, and middle of the road.

Some info on at least the Advance brand (Palladium/Worldwide vs. the 1 year) rebuilt starter/altenators. There is a very good reason as to the 1 year brand being cheaper, and its not just the warranty. When doing the rebuild they only change out the defective part, and we all know what happens when you put a new part in with old parts.... havoc.. The Palladium/Worldwide brand (lifetime warranty) parts are COMPLETELY rebuilt. All normal wear parts are replaced, basically giving you a new unit in the old case, which is how it should always be. You'll find that this is almost always the case, regardless of store brand names (since there are only a few companies that actually rebuild units like that, no matter where you go its normally the same). I don't know if this information is posted elsewhere but keep it in mind. If you have the cash (and normally its not too bad of a price difference) I would definately get the lifetime warranty. Never worry about it again. But ALWAYS have the parts tested. 

Good luck with it


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Darktide said:


> Also please remember, if you buy a starter it is going to be rebuilt.... have them test the starter before you leave the store, regardless of how busy they may be or you may be. The last thing you want is to get home, put it in, and it be defective. That goes for altenators and batteries too. I've seen them all be defective right off the shelf, and that goes for cheap, top of the line, and middle of the road.


That's great advice. There is really nothing more aggravating than bustin your hump to install a part only to find out that it's a piece of shit and you gotta do it all over again. Happened to me twice with batteries I got from Sears. I'll never go back there again.


----------



## KEITH WILSON (Dec 9, 2005)

*Starting Prob.*



crb_22601 said:


> I just recently bought a 2000 nissan altima se automatic. It had no prior history of problems. Then about a couple of days after I bought it I pulled into a parking lot and shut off the car. Then when I came out from the store it wouldn't start back up. I dont thin it is the battery or the alternator because all the lights and the radio come on. And I dont think it is the NVIS system because the led light on the dash doesn't stay constant. But it only happens periodically. Like once a week and then it wont start for a couple of hours or a day or so then it starts just fine. I took it to nissan and they said that my car is running fine etc. I dont know what it is. I am starting to think it might be a dead spot in the starter but I dont know for sure. How hard is it to replace a starter? Can I do it myself? Please help me.


I have an 03 Altima, I have to turn the key all the way on and hold it until it starts, if I bumb start it then the car will not start at all for about 5 minutes. nobdy can tell me why.


----------

